# how to pay in dollars to us from the uk



## malaysianqueen (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm renewing my driver's license by mail but there's no place for credit card info on the form and any complicated sort of cheque I'm sure will be rejected by the DMV. Also, bankers drafts etc. in dollars are quite expensive. What's the best and cheapest way to pay $30 by check or money order that I could get here in the UK in dollars and send to the DMV in the US??
thanks in advance
MQ


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The easiest way is to have a US bank account you can draw checks on. Nobody ever tells you this before you close all your accounts back home, though.

You might check to see if American Express does money orders.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## maleeka18 (Aug 11, 2008)

I would recommend you go to a near post office, they could offer help to you


----------

